# Los Angeles Lakers Trivia



## Basel

All right folks...I'm pretty sure we've all been bored lately on this forum as there hasn't been much to talk about.

So I've decided to do a little trivia game to pass the time. Anybody can play, and the first person to 20 points will win the trivia contest, and in turn, get 3,000,000 points donated from me! How awesome is that? And please, try not to use the Internet to get your answers, because then this game becomes probably very easy and takes the competitiveness out of it.

*Whoever does get the question right will ask the next question.*

Question #1: 

Who led the Lakers in total rebounds during the 2004-2005 season?


----------



## DANNY

Basel57 said:


> All right folks...I'm pretty sure we've all been bored lately on this forum as there hasn't been much to talk about.
> 
> So I've decided to do a little trivia game to pass the time. Anybody can play, and the first person to 20 points will win the trivia contest, and in turn, get 3,000,000 points donated from me! How awesome is that? And please, try not to use the Internet to get your answers, because then this game becomes probably very easy and takes the competitiveness out of it.
> 
> Question #1:
> 
> Who led the Lakers in total rebounds during the 2004-2005 season?


mike penberthy?


----------



## Basel

...Incorrect. But good guess!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Samaki?


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Samaki?


Incorrect. He didn't play for the Lakers during the 04-05 season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Crittenton?


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Crittenton?


Maybe the best answer thus far, but once again, wrong.


----------



## DANNY

it has to be rodman. 

i mean he's the best rebounding big there ever was right?


----------



## Unique

Phil.


----------



## DANNY

Unique said:


> Phil.


be more specific will ya.

you talking about phil mickelson?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

<img src="http://www.kingworld.com/assets/program/sub_image_phil.jpg">


----------



## Basel

Damn you people. It's actually pretty easy if you think about it, but I've realized that's something hard for you guys to do...especially BH.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Shaq


----------



## DANNY

Basel57 said:


> Damn you people. It's actually pretty easy if you think about it, but I've realized that's something hard for you guys to do...especially BH.


o ok now you're calling me stupid huh?

**** this i give up.


actually one last try..

could it be... LAMAR ODOM?


----------



## Basel

CubanLaker said:


> Shaq


So very close!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bleh


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Basel57 said:


> So very close!


Malone?


----------



## Basel

dannyM said:


> o ok now you're calling me stupid huh?
> 
> **** this i give up.
> 
> 
> actually one last try..
> 
> could it be... LAMAR ODOM?


DING DING DING!

dannyM outsmarts the rest of you! Hahahahaha!

Leaderboard:
dannyM - 1

Question #2: Where was Kwame Brown born?


----------



## DANNY

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bleh


wow trying to whore up your post counts huh?


----------



## Basel

dannyM said:


> wow trying to whore up your post counts huh?


That's what whores do.


----------



## DANNY

Basel57 said:


> DING DING DING!
> 
> dannyM outsmarts the rest of you! Hahahahaha!
> 
> Leaderboard:
> dannyM - 1
> 
> Question #2: Where was Kwame Brown born?


wow lets call it a game. one question is enough. 

georgia.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Basel57 said:


> DING DING DING!
> 
> dannyM outsmarts the rest of you! Hahahahaha!
> 
> Leaderboard:
> dannyM - 1
> 
> Question #2: Where was Kwame Brown born?


South Carolina!! Charleston i think.


----------



## DANNY

CubanLaker said:


> South Carolina!! Charleston i think.


sorry no cheating allowed. you looked up google didnt you


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

dannyM said:


> sorry no cheating allowed. you looked up google didnt you


Hell no! I know its South Carolina... Charleston is the only city that i could remember of the top of my head cuz my boy is stationed there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Basel57 said:


> That's what whores do.


Kwame was born in the USA!

Born down in a dead man's town
The first kick I took was when I hit the ground
You end up like a dog that's been beat too much
'Til you spend half your life just covering up

[chorus:]
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.

I got in a little hometown jam
And so they put a rifle in my hands
Sent me off to Vietnam
To go and kill the yellow man

[chorus]

Come back home to the refinery
Hiring man says "Son if it was up to me"
I go down to see the V.A. man
He said "Son don't you understand"

[chorus]

I had a buddy at Khe Sahn
Fighting off the Viet Cong
They're still there, he's all gone
He had a little girl in Saigon
I got a picture of him in her arms

Down in the shadow of the penitentiary
Out by the gas fires of the refinery
I'm ten years down the road
Nowhere to run, ain't got nowhere to go

I'm a long gone Daddy in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
I'm a cool rocking Daddy in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## Basel

I have no proof.

CORRECT!

Leaderboard:

dannyM - 1
CubanLaker - 1

Question #3: What was the nickname of Minneapolis Lakers great Jim Pollard?


----------



## DANNY

CubanLaker said:


> Hell no! I know its South Carolina... Charleston is the only city that i could remember of the top of my head cuz my boy is stationed there.


alright you win, 

atless i'm man enough to admit. i looked up nba.com and all i found was Glynn Academy HS (GA).


----------



## DANNY

Basel57 said:


> I have no proof.
> 
> CORRECT!
> 
> Leaderboard:
> 
> dannyM - 1
> CubanLaker - 1
> 
> Question #3: What was the name of Minneapolis Lakers great Jim Pollard?


thats an easy one,

Jim Pollard.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Basel57 said:


> I have no proof.
> 
> CORRECT!
> 
> Leaderboard:
> 
> dannyM - 1
> CubanLaker - 1
> 
> Question #3: What was the name of Minneapolis Lakers great Jim Pollard?


Like nick name??


----------



## Basel

Dammit...I meant nickname. I'll go edit it...but otherwise, good job!


----------



## DANNY

Basel57 said:


> Dammit...I meant nickname. I'll go edit it...but otherwise, good job!


hey hey no editing and cheating. i got the question right.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jim Pollard aka "Flying Water Buffalo"?? *shrugs*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

dannyM said:


> thats an easy one,
> 
> Jim Pollard.


:lol:

He's the Kangaroo Kid. Cuz he could dunk from the three point line or something like that.


----------



## DANNY

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :lol:
> 
> He's the Kangaroo Kid. Cuz he could dunk from the three point line or something like that.


never seen scott pollard pull that **** off.

i thought hops were genetics?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Give me my ****ing points dammit.


----------



## Basel

BH with the correct answer, and I have no idea how he knew that.

Leaderboard:

dannyM - 1
CubanLaker - 1
BartholomewHunt - 1

Question #4 - In his career, how many times did Magic Johnson lead the Lakers in steals?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Five times?


----------



## Basel

Incorrect. But good guess.


----------



## DANNY

Basel57 said:


> BH with the correct answer, and I have no idea how he knew that.
> 
> Leaderboard:
> 
> dannyM - 1
> CubanLaker - 1
> BartholomewHunt - 1
> 
> Question #4 - In his career, how many times did Magic Johnson lead the Lakers in steals?


four times.

or somwhere between 1~10.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bull****. This trivia game has Donaghy written all over it, I quit. Nighty night everyone.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

4 times?


----------



## DANNY

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bull****. This trivia game has Donaghy written all over it, I quit. Nighty night everyone.


/cosigned

**** this.

it's my bed time.


----------



## Basel

It is not four times, either. Keep trying.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Yeah im about to turn in too. but ill give it shot tomorrow!


----------



## DaRizzle

10?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

imma go with 6 ftw


----------



## elcap15

Basel57 said:


> BH with the correct answer, and I have no idea how he knew that.
> 
> Leaderboard:
> 
> dannyM - 1
> CubanLaker - 1
> BartholomewHunt - 1
> 
> Question #4 - In his career, how many times did Magic Johnson lead the Lakers in steals?



never


----------



## Basel

10, 6, and never are all incorrect.


----------



## Ghiman

8 times during his carrer

1981
1982
1983
1984
1985
1986
1987 - Byron Scott
1988
1989
1990 James Worthy
1991 Sedale Threat


----------



## Basel

Not quite. Close, but no cigar.


----------



## KDOS

> Who led the Lakers in total rebounds during the 2004-2005 season?





dannyM said:


> mike penberthy?





Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Samaki?





Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Crittenton?





dannyM said:


> it has to be rodman.
> 
> i mean he's the best rebounding big there ever was right?





CubanLaker said:


> Shaq



:rofl2:


----------



## KDOS

Ill play...


*Who was the last player to score 50 + points before Shaq became a Laker?*


----------



## Basel

Wait until someone answers my question right... 

Then we can all answer yours.


----------



## KDOS

My bad..haha. Ayt Let me see....


----------



## KDOS

I think Johnson led the Lakers in steals 7 times.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ill play...
> 
> 
> *Who was the last player to score 50 + points before Shaq became a Laker?*


Ceballos.


----------



## DANNY

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ill play...
> 
> 
> *Who was the last player to score 50 + points before Shaq became a Laker?*


when was shaq ever a laker?

assuming that he was, my answer is...

jerry west aka Mr. Logo


----------



## KDOS

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Ceballos.


Good job :clap2: Quick too...


Sorry DannyM , damn dude you go waaaaaaaaaaay back.


----------



## Basel

7 is also incorrect for my answer...someone's bound to get it...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

9 times!


----------



## DaRizzle

8...its 8!!!!


----------



## Basel

CubanLaker said:


> 9 times!


CORRECT!

Finally!

Leaderboard:

CubanLaker - 2
dannyM - 1
BartholomewHunt - 1

Question #5: What team did the Lakers defeat in the 1972 NBA Finals?


----------



## DaRizzle

Da knicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel

CORRECT!

CubanLaker - 2
dannyM - 1
BartholomewHunt - 1
DaRizzle - 1

Question #6: What Lakers player scored the most points ever in a regulation (no overtime) playoff game?


----------



## KDOS

Suggestion here.

I think you should let other posters, ask the question.


Its no fun, if there's only one person asking all the questions


----------



## KDOS

Id take a guess and say its Kareem. Gotta be Kareem.


----------



## Basel

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Id take a guess and say its Kareem. Gotta be Kareem.


It's not Kareem...and from now on, we can do this.

Whoever does get the question right will ask the next question.


----------



## DaRizzle

Is it the almighty Elgin Baylor?


----------



## DANNY

the great jerry west, duh.


----------



## Basel

It is the almighty Elgin Baylor.

Leaderboard: 

CubanLaker - 2
DaRizzle - 2
dannyM - 1
BartholomewHunt - 1

DaRizzle, you ask the next question.


----------



## DaRizzle

Sweet...Question #7: How many NBA players are in the Hall of Fame as Lakers? (Minn years count)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damn. 14?


----------



## DaRizzle

CHEATER!!!!!! THERE IS NO WAY YOU GUESSED THAT!!! yes you are right...your question next

CubanLaker-3
Da Rizzle-2
DannyM-1
Barf Hunt-1


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> CHEATER!!!!!! THERE IS NO WAY YOU GUESSED THAT!!! yes you are right...your question next
> 
> CubanLaker-3
> Da Rizzle-2
> DannyM-1
> Barf Hunt-1


Are you serious????! I guessed that **** off the top of my head!!:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Give me my points for K-Dos's question!!! Big time lame if you guys google.


----------



## Basel

All right, I have BH his points for answering KDOS's question.

Updated Leaderboard:

CubanLaker-3
DaRizzle-2
BartholomewHunt - 2
dannyM-1

Cuban, you ask the next question.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

hahaha i just googled it and i was right!! thats some scary ****! Omn ot kidding i just guessed it.

anyways

what are the names of the 5 arenas that Lakers have called home??


----------



## Basel

I only know Great Western Forum and Staples Center...dammit! Good question, though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Basel57 said:


> I only know Great Western Forum and Staples Center...dammit! Good question, though.


well you guys got two down....3 to go.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

heres a hint. out of the last 3, 1 is in LA and the other two are in Minne.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damn! If i dont get an answer by 9pm im asking another question!


----------



## DaRizzle

I know the minn arenas because when i was doin research for my ques i saw it...Minn Auditorium, Minn Armory, LA Sports Arena, Fourm, Staples...boo yah


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> I know the minn arenas because when i was doin research for my ques i saw it...Minn Auditorium, Minn Armory, LA Sports Arena, Fourm, Staples...boo yah


Nice job! 1 for DaRizzle


----------



## DaRizzle

Ques 9: Who was the second coach to be awarded coach of the year as a Lakers coach?

Updated Leaderboard:

CubanLaker-3
DaRizzle-3
BartholomewHunt - 2
dannyM-1


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Im gonna guess Riley was the second. Some Laker coach had to have one once before him and i dont think Phil has more than one, and i believe that was with the Bulls.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Westhead?


----------



## DaRizzle

Nope and nope


----------



## DaRizzle

want me to tell u what number riley was as a hint?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Was it Del Harris?


----------



## Unique

chick.


----------



## DaRizzle

ding ding...Del freakin' Harris...shows what we all know


----------



## DANNY

Which ex-laker holds the playoff record for quickest disqualification?


----------



## nguyen_milan

dannyM said:


> Which ex-laker holds the playoff record for quickest disqualification?


West? Wilt? hehe I go with Rodman


----------



## elcap15

dannyM said:


> Which ex-laker holds the playoff record for quickest disqualification?



Travis Knight

I believe he fouled out in 66 seconds of game time


EDIT: Oh Playoff DQ. I cant rememebr if that was a playoff game or not, I dont think it was.


----------



## DANNY

elcap15 said:


> Travis Knight
> 
> I believe he fouled out in 66 seconds of game time
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh Playoff DQ. I cant rememebr if that was a playoff game or not, I dont think it was.


congrats thats correct.

came up with the question while looking up travis on wiki. :lol:


----------



## DaRizzle

El Cap is lagging...so next question. What year did the Lakers move into the Fabulous Fourm?


----------



## Basel

1981?


----------



## DaRizzle

nope


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

i think it was 84.


----------



## DaRizzle

1984....Are you serious?!? No, you are all way off...Let me know if you wanna know what decade as a hint. Or if its too tough not to cheat I will give the awnser in a few.


----------



## DaRizzle

Here is the regular season roster for the year they started playing at the Fourm.

Cliff Anderson 
Jim Barnes 
Elgin Baylor 
Archie Clark 
Mel Counts  
Fred Crawford 
Gail Goodrich 
Dennis Hamilton 
Tom Hawkins 
Darrall Imhoff 
Erwin Mueller 
Jerry West 
John Wetzel


----------



## Basel

1969?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ahh ****! The Forum! It was in the 60s


----------



## DaRizzle

getting much closer


----------



## DaRizzle

I've decided this is a lame question because now its gonna be just a crap shoot...you guys have a 1/2 hour before i reveal the awnser


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

62...*crosses fingers*


----------



## DaRizzle

nope...15 min left


----------



## Basel

1965?


----------



## DaRizzle

nope....my 200th post.....wooo hooo....


----------



## Basel

It's gotta be the 60's with the line-up you posted...

So far, we've guessed 1962, 1965, 1969...let's try.......1967?


----------



## DaRizzle

Ding ding ding...give that man a beer!


----------



## Basel

Finally!

But I don't like beer.

Updated Leaderboard:

DaRizzle - 4
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 2
dannyM - 1
elcap15 - 1
Basel57 - 1

Question #12: To date, how many playoff series have the Lakers won in NBA history?


----------



## DaRizzle

do minn years count?


----------



## DaRizzle

for just LA years I'll go with 58


----------



## Basel

Minn years do count.


----------



## DaRizzle

ok then....73?


----------



## elcap15

wow, it must be a ton. Im going with 82


----------



## Basel

Not 73 or 82...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

67


----------



## elcap15

ok how about 92


----------



## Basel

92 is EXTREMELY close.


----------



## elcap15

Basel57 said:


> 92 is EXTREMELY close.



91 or 93?


----------



## DaRizzle

what is that B.S. elcap15?!? You cant have more than one answer! Respect the sanctity of the game!!!


----------



## DaRizzle

I'll go with 90,94,95,96,97,98 and 99


----------



## DaRizzle

no...my real answer is 94


----------



## elcap15

DaRizzle said:


> what is that B.S. elcap15?!? You cant have more than one answer! Respect the sanctity of the game!!!



Whatever. I'll go with 93 then


----------



## DaRizzle

elcap15 said:


> Whatever. I'll go with 93 then


Sweet, I'll change my answer to 91 then :clap2:


----------



## elcap15

DaRizzle said:
 

> Sweet, I'll change my answer to 91 then :clap2:


If 91 is right Im going to be pissed.


----------



## Basel

The correct answer is 93!

DaRizzle - 4
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 2
elcap15 - 2
dannyM - 1
Basel57 - 1


----------



## KDOS

Your turn Basel...


----------



## elcap15

Well I got the answer right but I wont be around to answer my question. So someone else needs to ask one. I will be gone for the weekend. Later!


----------



## KDOS

Shoot! I meant its Elcap's turn... 


Hey man, wherever you're going, be safe and have fun


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Stop shortchanging me Basel! I have three points! The Jim Pollard question, the Ceballos question, and the Del Harris question.


----------



## DaRizzle

Who's asking next?


----------



## Basel

I'll ask again...and BH...I didn't notice you had 3 points, haha. 

DaRizzle - 4
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
elcap15 - 2
dannyM - 1
Basel57 - 1

Next Question: What former Laker ranks 2nd on the NBA's all-time list with 54,852 minutes?


----------



## DANNY

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Stop shortchanging me Basel! I have three points! The Jim Pollard question, the Ceballos question, and the Del Harris question.


I got the Jim Pollard question. 

Someones gotta stop ripping me off.


----------



## Dean the Master

Basel57 said:


> I'll ask again...and BH...I didn't notice you had 3 points, haha.
> 
> DaRizzle - 4
> CubanLaker - 3
> BartholomewHunt - 3
> elcap15 - 2
> dannyM - 1
> Basel57 - 1
> 
> Next Question: What former Laker ranks 2nd on the NBA's all-time list with 54,852 minutes?


Karl Malone?


----------



## Basel

Correct!

DaRizzle - 4
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
elcap15 - 2
dannyM - 1
Basel57 - 1
Dean The Master - 1


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I never got to ask a question, so I'm calling my turn!

What HBO series did Rick Fox guest star on?


----------



## DaRizzle

Oz


----------



## DaRizzle

too easy, I know im right so next question...How many times have the Lakers been to the Finals? (Minn counts)


----------



## KDOS

28 Too Easy


----------



## DaRizzle

Fine then...ding ding smarty pants! Correct!

DaRizzle - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
elcap15 - 2
dannyM - 1
Basel57 - 1
Dean The Master - 1
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1


----------



## DANNY

DaRizzle said:


> Fine then...ding ding smarty pants! Correct!
> 
> DaRizzle - 5
> CubanLaker - 3
> BartholomewHunt - 3
> elcap15 - 2
> *dannyM - 10*
> Basel57 - 1
> Dean The Master - 1
> KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1


Tim Donaghy style :whistling:


----------



## DaRizzle

KOBEDUNKSONSHAQ is lagging so next question... How many times have the Lakers faced the Celtics in the NBA finals?


----------



## Basel

11 times?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

im gonna say 13.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

12


----------



## DaRizzle

No, no, and no


----------



## Dean the Master

9 Times. 
2 wins, 7 loses.
As LA Lakers.

1 time lose as Minneapolis Lakers.

10 in total.


----------



## DaRizzle

Sounds like someone Googled that...but yes, correct. Your turn to ask a question.

DaRizzle - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
elcap15 - 2
dannyM - 1
Basel57 - 1
Dean The Master - 2
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1


----------



## Dean the Master

Which current Laker has his own record label, and what is its name?


----------



## DaRizzle

I have no clue but that sounds like something Brian Cook would do.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Nah.. im thinking Chris Mihm.


----------



## Basel

Lamar Odom? But I wouldn't know the name of the label.


----------



## Dean the Master

Boom Basel57 got it. It's Odom. Should we move on? or the label name needs to be named?


----------



## DaRizzle

Move on...cant really guess the name of a label. Thats my vote anyways.


----------



## Dean the Master

k, Rich Soil is the name. 

DaRizzle - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
elcap15 - 2
dannyM - 1
Basel57 - *2*
Dean The Master - 2
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1

Basel, your turn to ask.


----------



## Basel

All right...here we go...

What NBA record (since broken) did the Lakers set against the San Diego Clippers on March 28, 1980?

Yeah, it's old school...but take some guesses if you have to.


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> All right...here we go...
> 
> What NBA record (since broken) did the Lakers set against the San Diego Clippers on March 28, 1980?
> 
> Yeah, it's old school...but take some guesses if you have to.


Fewest free throw attempts in a game for both teams.


----------



## Dean the Master

This is actually the date Luke Walton was born, and in San Diego apparently.


----------



## Basel

Eternal said:


> Fewest free throw attempts in a game for both teams.


Correct!


DaRizzle - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
elcap15 - 2
dannyM - 1
Basel57 - 2
Dean The Master - 2
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1
Eternal - 1


----------



## Basel

Nobody's asking anything so I'll ask another question: 

The Lakers have the most post-season victories in NBA History. How many do they have?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Basel57 said:


> Nobody's asking anything so I'll ask another question:
> 
> The Lakers have the most post-season victories in NBA History. How many do they have?


692


----------



## Basel

Incorrect.


----------



## KDOS

Haha BH=PWNT! You should deduct a point everytime they answer wrong. :biggrin: 


My guess is 598


----------



## DaRizzle

112


----------



## Eternal

383 wins.


----------



## Unique

797


----------



## Basel

Eternal is ridiculously close...I almost feel as if he should get the points anyway...


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> Eternal is ridiculously close...I almost feel as if he should get the points anyway...




I could've swore... Lakers had 379 wins through 2005, as I did a college project with how many they had total in the playoffs through the year 2005, then count the 4 wins we've had after to that.

I'll say 382 then.

I still think 383 is the correct answer, as i'm looking at my project now, that I saved with a bunch of Lakers playoff history in it.


----------



## Basel

Hmmm...I counted 380...I could have mis-counted, though, so you might be right.


----------



## Basel

All right...you were correct...and I did mis-count. I must have skipped a series or something when counting...apologies.

Eternal is correct!

DaRizzle - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
elcap15 - 2
Basel57 - 2
Dean The Master - 2
Eternal - 2
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1
dannyM - 1


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> All right...you were correct...and I did mis-count. I must have skipped a series or something when counting...apologies.
> 
> Eternal is correct!
> 
> DaRizzle - 5
> CubanLaker - 3
> BartholomewHunt - 3
> elcap15 - 2
> Basel57 - 2
> Dean The Master - 2
> Eternal - 2
> KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1
> dannyM - 1


Rookie is trying to jip me out of points. :azdaja:


----------



## Eternal

I'll do the next question...

What season were the Lakers put into the Pacific Divison?


----------



## Basel

Eternal said:


> Rookie is trying to jip me out of points. :azdaja:


:yay:


----------



## Basel

Eternal said:


> I'll do the next question...
> 
> What season were the Lakers put into the Pacific Divison?


1979?


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> 1979?


Incorrect.


----------



## Dean the Master

1971?


----------



## DaRizzle

1974


----------



## Eternal

Dean the Master said:


> 1971?


Correct it was the 70-71 season.

DaRizzle - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
elcap15 - 2
Basel57 - 2
Dean The Master - 3
Eternal - 2
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1
dannyM - 1


----------



## DaRizzle

eternal....next question...


----------



## Basel

Actually, it should be Dean The Master's turn to ask a question...but since one hasn't been asked...I'll ask the next one:

What Lakers player set an NBA Playoff record for a six-game series by making 21 three-point shots?


----------



## Eternal

Hmm... would that be Derek Fisher against Minnesota in 2003?

Never got to watch the 80's Lakers, as I'm sure there was someone there who had it, but I remember Fisher hitting alot of threes that series.


----------



## Eternal

Added the rule where whoever gets it right asks the next question. Even though I think it would run much smoother if Basel just asked the next question everytime.


----------



## Basel

Correct Eternal! Good job!

DaRizzle - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
elcap15 - 2
Basel57 - 2
Dean The Master - 3
Eternal - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1
dannyM - 1

And yes, the person who gets the answer correct asks the next question.


----------



## Eternal

What team eliminated the Lakers in 1995 from the Playoffs?


----------



## Basel

Phoenix Suns?


----------



## Eternal

Incorrect.


----------



## Basel

San Antonio Spurs?


----------



## nguyen_milan

Damn, Spurs is the correct answer


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> San Antonio Spurs?


Correct! Congrats!

DaRizzle - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Basel57 - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 2
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1
dannyM - 1


----------



## Basel

Next question:

How many years did Wilt Chamberlain play for the Los Angeles Lakers?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

6 years!


----------



## Basel

Incorrect.


----------



## nguyen_milan

5 years


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

damnit! i know its close to that.


----------



## Basel

nguyen_milan said:


> 5 years


Correct! Your turn to ask a question.

DaRizzle - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Basel57 - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 2
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1


----------



## nguyen_milan

Who is the Secretary of Defense? err a little too easy?


----------



## KDOS

C'mon ask a serious question...


----------



## KDOS

Since the dude is lagging, Ill ask the question then...



*In 2002-2003, this undrafted player ranked third overall in the Lakers' PPG/Per 40 MIN stats, behind Kobe and Shaq.*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Since the dude is lagging, Ill ask the question then...
> 
> 
> 
> *In 2002-2003, this undrafted player ranked third overall in the Lakers' PPG/Per 40 MIN stats, behind Kobe and Shaq.*


Pargo?


----------



## KDOS

no, but close...


----------



## Basel

The only ones I can think of that might've been undrafted are Slava and Jannero Pargo...?


----------



## Basel

Okay, you already said no to Pargo...so Slava?


----------



## KDOS

Basel57 said:


> Okay, you already said no to Pargo...so Slava?


:clap: 

Another one for Basel.


----------



## Basel

Sweet! That's kinda shocking, though. Slava?! WTF?

DaRizzle - 5
Basel57 - 4
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 2
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1

Next Question: What was Happy Hairston's real first name?


----------



## elcap15

Harold "Happy" Hairston

The OG triple H


----------



## Basel

Correct!

DaRizzle - 5
Basel57 - 4
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 1
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1


----------



## elcap15

Ok, which player has logged the most regular season minutes as a Laker?


----------



## KDOS

Ill take a guess and say its Kareem


----------



## Basel

If that's somehow not correct, my guess will be Jerry West.


----------



## elcap15

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ill take a guest and say its Kareem


Correct!

I guess I thought that would be harder.

*Kareem - 37,492 as a Laker *57,446 total
West - 36,571
Baylor - 33,863
Magic - 33,245
Kobe - 28,379


----------



## KDOS

Wow. Good guess on my part.

Question. 


*This former Slam Dunk Champion was at one point, LA's most productive scorer off the bench within the Kobe Shaq era...*


----------



## Basel

Isiah Rider?

And here's the updated points with KDOS's answer being correct:

Correct!

DaRizzle - 5
Basel57 - 4
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 2
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1


----------



## KDOS

Basel got it right...again.


Damn I have to stop asking all these easy questions, im dealing with a lot of great Laker fans in this site.

next-


----------



## Basel

DaRizzle - 5
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 2
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1

Next Question: How many regular season games did Magic Johnson play in?


----------



## KDOS

906


----------



## Basel

Correct! You seriously knew that without looking it up? If so, impressive!

DaRizzle - 5
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1


----------



## KDOS

Yeah man.


----------



## KDOS

*Q:This former Laker was selected 8th overall by the Cleveland Cavaliers.*


----------



## Basel

Oooh, definitely a toughie here. 

Brian Shaw?


----------



## WhoDaBest23

That's Ron Harper. I know that through his days with the Bulls.


----------



## KDOS

No sir...hehe


----------



## KDOS

WhoDaBest23 said:


> That's Ron Harper. I know that through his days with the Bulls.


My post is a bit late but YOU GOT it!


----------



## Basel

WhoDaBest23 said:


> That's Ron Harper. I know that through his days with the Bulls.


Ah, damn! I'm sure that's right. I was trying to think of who it was, and I remembered it was a point guard, but Shaw is the name that came to me.


----------



## KDOS

No one's asking so ill go ahead and give another free one...

*Q:This rookie has set the all time points scored in a single game by a Laker*


----------



## DaRizzle

Elgin Baylor?...in a game? in a season? which is it?


----------



## Basel

George Mikan

*Points Updated*

DaRizzle - 5
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## KDOS

DaRizzle said:


> Elgin Baylor?...in a game? in a season? which is it?


Game...and you are correct.

I was typing way too fast. Ur turn!


----------



## Basel

DaRizzle - 6
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## DaRizzle

The NBA's first all-star game was in 1951. How many all star games has there been that DID NOT have a Laker in it?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> The NBA's first all-star game was in 1951. How many all star games has there been that DID NOT have a Laker in it?


Blasphemous!!! I say none!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

12


----------



## elcap15

Im gonna guess 4


----------



## Basel

Seven


----------



## Unique

1...


----------



## nguyen_milan

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> C'mon ask a serious question...


Thats Micheal Cooper FYI, CHick used to call him that if you think Im not serious:biggrin: 

Back to the question, I say 3


----------



## DaRizzle

ElCap was right with 4! ElCap, next question.

DaRizzle - 6
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 4
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## elcap15

Which Laker (past or present) has the highest career 3 pt percentage?

EDIT: must have 250 career 3pters made

sorry, made not attempted


----------



## Basel

elcap15 said:


> Which Laker (past or present) has the highest career 3 pt percentage?
> 
> EDIT: must have 250 career attempts


Nick Van Exel?


----------



## elcap15

nope


----------



## Basel

Byron Scott?


----------



## elcap15

no


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Brian Cook


----------



## elcap15

CubanLaker said:


> Brian Cook


Nope. He doesnt meet the requirements. Even if he did, he would be in a close 2nd place. Good guess though.


----------



## The One

Derek Fisher


----------



## elcap15

Also no


----------



## The One

Magic Johnson


----------



## elcap15

Nope

Hint: think short-term Laker


----------



## The One

elcap15 said:


> Nope
> 
> Hint: think short-term Laker


Glen Rice


----------



## The One

----


----------



## elcap15

The One said:


> Glen Rice


Ding Ding Ding

i hope the hint wasnt too blatant but I was getting bored.

Glen Rice .4002
Brain Cook .3967 (under 250 3pters made)
Mitch Richmond .3881
VladRad .3784
Eddie Jones .3751 (I thought someone would have guessed him)
Byron Scott .3703
D Fish .3680
Nick Van Exel .3571




DaRizzle - 6
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 3
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 4
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1
*The One - 1*


----------



## elcap15

The One said:


> ----


No that was right:yay:


----------



## Basel

All right, it appears that The One has forgotten to ask a question:

From November 21, 1965 to December 16, 2001, how many consecutive games did broadcaster Chick Hearn work?


----------



## elcap15

2952


----------



## Basel

Incorrect.


----------



## nguyen_milan

3833


----------



## elcap15

elcap15 said:


> 2952


How stupid. I freakin remember his 3000th consecutive game! I just dont remember the final count

3216?


----------



## DaRizzle

2365


----------



## DaRizzle

maybe in dyslexic...3265


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

3275


----------



## Basel

Incorrect to all of the above. But one of you was very close.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

damnit! 3325??


----------



## Basel

Incorrect...but closer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

higher or lower?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

damnit! i know it somewhere between 3320 and 3360.


----------



## Basel

Hint: More than 3330.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

3340!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

aha!!! 3338!!! props to my dad who just walked in and told me!! whoo hoo!!


----------



## Basel

Hahaha. Correct!

DaRizzle - 6
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 4
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
elcap15 - 4
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1
The One - 1


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

ok so its my turn i guess...

what year did Jack Nicholson become a season ticket holder??


----------



## elcap15

'73


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

elcap15 said:


> '73


nope


----------



## Basel

1970


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

nope


----------



## elcap15

'79


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

nope


----------



## elcap15

'76

Im gonna get it sometime


----------



## Basel

1979?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

double post


----------



## elcap15

'67


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

elcap15 said:


> '67


Bingo!!


----------



## elcap15

This band's songs _"Salute to Kareem"_ and _"Magic Johnson"_, released in 1989, propelled this album to #52 on the Billboards Top 200 .

Band and Album name please.


DaRizzle - 6
Basel57 - 5
*elcap15 - 5*
CubanLaker - 4
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 1
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1
The One - 1


----------



## DANNY

elcap15 said:


> This band's songs _"Salute to Kareem"_ and _"Magic Johnson"_, released in 1989, propelled this album to #52 on the Billboards Top 200 .
> 
> Band and Album name please.
> 
> 
> DaRizzle - 6
> Basel57 - 5
> *elcap15 - 5*
> CubanLaker - 4
> BartholomewHunt - 3
> Eternal - 3
> Dean The Master - 3
> KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
> dannyM - 1
> nguyen_milan - 1
> WhoDaBest23 - 1
> The One - 1


red hot chilli pepper

the albums called mother's milk


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damn you DannyM!! Chill Peppers FTW!!


----------



## elcap15

dannyM said:


> red hot chilli pepper
> 
> the albums called mother's milk



Ooh sorry, its Red Hot Chili Pepper*s*

J/k good job.



DaRizzle - 6
Basel57 - 5
elcap15 - 5
CubanLaker - 4
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
*dannyM - 2*
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1
The One - 1


----------



## DANNY

I am an ex-laker. I played for Basket Napoli, being the top scorer of the team's history. I used to be one of dannyM's favorite players because I made 3s like there was no tomorrow. 

Who am I?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

dannyM said:


> I am an ex-laker. I played for Basket Napoli, being the top scorer of the team's history. I used to be one of dannyM's favorite players because I made 3s like there was no tomorrow.
> 
> Who am I?


Penberthy!!!!


----------



## elcap15

CubanLaker said:


> Penberthy!!!!



Hahahaha

DannyM just cant get enough of the white boys in the NBA!


----------



## DANNY

CubanLaker said:


> Penberthy!!!!


DaRizzle - 6
Basel57 - 5
elcap15 - 5
*CubanLaker - 5*
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1
The One - 1

good job.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Name another ex Laker that played for Basket Napoli.


----------



## elcap15

Tierre Brown

that is who i thought the first question was.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

elcap15 said:


> Tierre Brown
> 
> that is who i thought the first question was.


Right!


----------



## elcap15

DaRizzle - 6
*elcap15 - 6*
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 5
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1
The One - 1


The Lakers have appeared in how many NBA finals?


----------



## Basel

29?


----------



## elcap15

nope


----------



## DaRizzle

28...we are 14 and 14


----------



## elcap15

DaRizzle said:


> 28...we are 14 and 14



DaDing!

*DaRizzle - 7*
elcap15 - 6
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 5
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1
The One - 1


----------



## DaRizzle

Which rookie guard was acquired from the Clippers by the Lakers for then Laker Norm Nixon?


----------



## Basel

Gail Goodrich?


----------



## The One

Byron Scott


----------



## xoai

Which NBA star was charged with sexual assault on a 19-year old hotel employee in the summer of 2003? 
Just kidding just kidding.
Here is a real trivia question: In 1960, the Lakers made the playoffs with what record? (how many games they won and lost in the regular season?)


----------



## xoai

> Re: Los Angeles Lakers Trivia
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Byron Scott


Darn, I am late


----------



## DaRizzle

Ding ding, Byron Scott. The One was first so proceed with your next question.
DaRizzle - 7
elcap15 - 6
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 5
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 2
The One - 2
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## The One

xoai said:


> Which NBA star was charged with sexual assault on a 19-year old hotel employee in the summer of 2003?
> Just kidding just kidding.
> *Here is a real trivia question: In 1960, the Lakers made the playoffs with what record? (how many games they won and lost in the regular season?)*


 

*25 wins-50 loses*


----------



## xoai

> Yeah that was a strange year
> 
> 25 wins-50 loses I believe was their record


Right answer, and I thought no one can guess this one


----------



## The One

DaRizzle - 7
elcap15 - 6
Basel57 - 5
CubanLaker - 5
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
*The One - 3*
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 1
WhoDaBest23 - 1

I'm moving on up....


----------



## Basel

Now ask a question...


----------



## DaRizzle

The one aint doin it so I'll ask. The Lakers did not start in Minn, nor was their original name the Lakers. What was the Lakers original name and location?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit! I know the location was Detroit. What was the damn name now?!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I want to say Detriot Diamonds or Gems or something like that. Argh!!! I cant remember!


----------



## DaRizzle

So what is your official answer?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Detriot Gems? Diamonds sounds too girly.


----------



## DaRizzle

ding ding ding!!! your turn


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> ding ding ding!!! your turn


NICE!!!!


The 1980 1st overall pick was decided by a coin toss. The Lakers won it and ended up drafting Magic Johnson. Who did the Lakers beat out in the cointoss??


----------



## nguyen_milan

Chicagooo


----------



## The One

nguyen_milan said:


> Chicagooo


I didn't ask this question but I know this answer is correct so...
Ding Ding Ding!!!!


----------



## The One

DaRizzle - 7
elcap15 - 6
*CubanLaker - 6
*Basel57 - 5
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
The One - 3
dannyM - 2
*nguyen_milan - 2*
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

nguyen_milan said:


> Chicagooo


right! Imagine if Chicago got Magic and then got a chance to draft Jordan as well?? EWWW!


----------



## nguyen_milan

Alright, so here is my question, in 1997, Kobe and 2 more Lakers were invited to teh rookie game at the All Star Weekend, who are these 2 players?


----------



## DaRizzle

D Fish and Travis Knight?


----------



## nguyen_milan

DaRizzle said:


> D Fish and Travis Knight?


Ding DIng Ding 
*DaRizzle - 8*
elcap15 - 6
CubanLaker - 6
Basel57 - 5
BartholomewHunt - 3
Eternal - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
The One - 3
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 2
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## DaRizzle

sweet...Knight was a guess....anyways, next question. On 3/19/1972 the Lakers played Golden State and scored the most points they ever have in a game. How many was it?


----------



## The One

Tough one 

They scored *162 *points

I'm not sure but I think the Warriors score 97 or 99 points (complete blowout)


----------



## DaRizzle

correct...now stop cheating or stop playing...there is no way you knew the exact number of points in that game on first guess. In a previous answer you knew the exact record of the Lakers when they went to the playoffs with a horrible record on the first guess (25-50), nevermind the fact that you had to know they were only 75 game seasons back then. Dont even attempt to say you knew all of that on the fly. A 26 year old that has an Avery Johnson avatar does not know this many highly obscure questions about the Lakers!!!


----------



## The One

DaRizzle said:


> correct...now stop cheating or stop playing...there is no way you knew the exact number of points in that game on first guess. In a previous answer you *knew the exact record of the Lakers when they went to the playoffs with a horrible record on the first guess* *(25-50), nevermind the fact that you had to know they were only 75 game seasons back then. *Dont even attempt to say you knew all of that on the fly. A 26 year old that has an Avery Johnson avatar does not know this many highly obscure questions about the Lakers!!!


What does my age and my Avatar have to do _trivia_ knowledge?

But anyways...... yes you are right there was no way I could have known THIS highly obscure answer and I did cheat (It took some time searching to find the answer though) and I'm Sorry - so I don't get any points for this. But on the last question I did know that there was only 75 games during that NBA period. *To tell you truth, however, the record was just a wild guess:clown: . I just did a factored estimate (75/3) = 25*


----------



## DaRizzle

26 years old = not a vast knowledge on basketball from the 1950s-1980s
Avery Johnson avatar = not really a Laker fan, therefore not knowing obscure facts about them.
You might be telling the truth about the record thing, but I don't believe you for whatever it's worth (which ain't much). I like how you said Golden State had 99 or 97 points..as if you weren't looking right at the correct answer. Also, I noticed how you edited your post this morning about the wins answer so you didn't have that comment about how that was a strange year was, like you are reflecting on it as if you were around back then. Cheater!!! Fess up and you will recieve salvation!!!

Sincerely,

Sherlock Hommie don't think so


----------



## DaRizzle

New question... Elmor Smith (who?) ,who was a Laker when he did it, holds the NBA record for most blocks in a game. How many did he have? And no "the one" I dont need to know who they played, when they played, where they played, and how many minutes Elmore played in that game....but thanks


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

22


----------



## The One

DaRizzle said:


> *1.* *26 years old = not a vast knowledge on basketball from the 1950s-1980s*
> *2. Avery Johnson avatar = not really a Laker fan, therefore not knowing obscure facts about them.*
> *3. Cheater!!! Fess up and you will recieve salvation!!!*


1. As a hobby I read about basketball history all the time because I love basketball. You don't have to live in that era to have knowledge about. I'm pretty sure there are a lot of things about the NBA you know that happen before you were born.

2. Lakers_ Are_ my favorite team - it's just that Avery is my favorite coach and I only had this avatar for about 9 months out of the 4 plus years I've been here (2 years with another account name). Since you haven't been here that long, I can understand the miss judgement.

3. Well this lets you know that I'm not a good cheater so I confess. I do appreciate the forgiveness though ("Salvation")


----------



## The One

DaRizzle said:


> New question... Elmor Smith (who?) ,who was a Laker when he did it, holds the NBA record for most blocks in a game. How many did he have? And no *"the one" I dont need to know who they played, when they played, where they played, and how many minutes Elmore played in that game....but thanks*


LOL

Alright, CubanLaker said 22

So I say 36


----------



## DaRizzle

nope to both


----------



## nguyen_milan

26
Because thats The One's age lol


----------



## The One

24 because that Kobe's number


----------



## DaRizzle

no and no


----------



## The One

alright 20


----------



## elcap15

14?

And Im outtie for the weekend. Have fun everybody!


----------



## DaRizzle

no and no


----------



## The One

16


----------



## Eternal

17?


----------



## DaRizzle

Eternal, ding ding ding 17 blocks...your turn....btw, who is the poster of the month?


----------



## Eternal

What year did Bob Short (Lakers owner at the time) decided to move the Lakers to Los Angeles?

Btw make sure you keep the overall standings updated. Whoever approves the answer right (person who asked the question, and lets the user know if it's right or not) needs to update the standings as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

1960. I think it was two years after the Dodgers moved to LA and for some reason 1958 comes to mind for that year, so im gonna say 1960. Final Answer.


----------



## Eternal

CubanLaker said:


> 1960. I think it was two years after the Dodgers moved to LA and for some reason 1958 comes to mind for that year, so im gonna say 1960. Final Answer.


Correct.

DaRizzle - 8
CubanLaker - 7
elcap15 - 6
Basel57 - 5
Eternal - 4
Bartholomew Hunt - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
The One - 3
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 2
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## Unique

brown.


----------



## Eternal

It's your turn cubanlaker to ask next question.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

oops sorry for the delay guys. 

What year did Jerry West win the Finals MVP while playing for the losing team??


----------



## The One

CubanLaker said:


> oops sorry for the delay guys.
> 
> What year did Jerry West win the Finals MVP while playing for the losing team??


*1969*

Bill Russell Broke his heart


----------



## DaRizzle

1968...sure, why not


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The One said:


> *1969*
> 
> Bill Russell Broke his heart


Ding Ding!


----------



## The One

How many times in their existence have the Lakers failed to make the playoffs?


----------



## elcap15

4?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

5 times.


----------



## Basel

3?


----------



## DaRizzle

7?


----------



## The One

CubanLaker said:


> 5 times.


Ding Ding Ding......


----------



## DaRizzle

you suck the one...always killing the trivia thread


----------



## Basel

It should actually be CubanLaker who asks the next question. I'm going to keep this alive, dammit!

In what year did the Lakers move from Minneapolis to Los Angeles?


----------



## The One

Basel57 said:


> In what year did the Lakers move from Minneapolis to Los Angeles?


1958?


----------



## Basel

Incorrect.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Its 1960 and i think we already asked that question. it was two years after the Dodgers moved to LA which was in 58.


----------



## Basel

Correct...I didn't now someone already asked that. Oh well.

Ask away, Cub.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Next to the retired numbers, the Lakers have hung a banner with the names of six Hall-of-Famers who were instrumental to the franchise's success during its days in Minneapolis. Who are the six players??


----------



## The One

Wow nobody is getting this one


----------



## xoai

John Kundla, Coach
99 George Mikan, C
17 Jim Pollard, F
19 Vern Mikkelsen, F
22 Slater Martin, G
34 Clyde Lovellette, F-C


----------



## DaRizzle

lol...yeah, I knew that off the top of my head too! Thats an easy one...ask something a little harder like name every Laker and their shoe size!


----------



## DaRizzle

OOOOOOO!!!!!! I just came up with a really good question when it's my turn again!


----------



## elcap15

you should probably just ask it.


----------



## DaRizzle

Alright...we can find out if xoai cheated himself to the right answer later...Alright you ready?!? Here it goes...
How many different players have played for the Lakers up to the end of last season? Have fun...


----------



## xoai

327 players


----------



## Basel

521


----------



## DaRizzle

hey xoai...why don't you go **** yourself in the *** with a rusty shovel and then pour some salt on it. LOOKING UP THE ANSWER IS NOT ALLOWED IDIOT, BUT I THINK YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT!


----------



## xoai

> All right folks...I'm pretty sure we've all been bored lately on this forum as there hasn't been much to talk about.
> 
> So I've decided to do a little trivia game to pass the time. Anybody can play, and the first person to 20 points will win the trivia contest, and in turn, get 3,000,000 points donated from me! How awesome is that? And please, try not to use the Internet to get your answers, because then this game becomes probably very easy and takes the competitiveness out of it...


My apology to Mr.Basel57, I didn't read the first page, I just jumped to the last page. My apology to you, sir. I will follow the rule


----------



## xoai

> hey xoai...why don't you go **** yourself in the *** with a rusty shovel and then pour some salt on it


show me how


----------



## Basel

Yeah, no problem.

Next time, however, reading the rules beforehand would probably be a good idea. 

Continue.


----------



## elcap15

so 327 was right?


----------



## DaRizzle

uh..ya think?


----------



## DaRizzle

xoai said:


> show me how


*EDIT: That's just gross, buddy. We don't need that in this thread.

-Basel57*

There ya go buddy(and no, thats not me)


----------



## xoai

you have a fine azz there. Thanks for the nice view and thanks for spoil my breakfast.


----------



## DaRizzle

i do what i can


----------



## Basel

Let's see if we can maybe revive this thread:

Rick Fox did not start the 03-04 season because he was placed on the injury list due to recovery of his what?


----------



## The One

his knee?


----------



## Basel

Incorrect.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Groin.


----------



## Basel

Incorrect.


----------



## DaRizzle

being popped in the nose by doug christie?


----------



## Basel

DaRizzle said:


> being popped in the nose by doug christie?


Haha, that would also be incorrect.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I remember him having surgery on his foot one year but i cant remember the year.


----------



## Basel

So is that your guess?


----------



## The One

His ankle?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Basel57 said:


> So is that your guess?


yes it is.


----------



## Basel

Correct, Cuban! It was his left foot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Nice!! Damn i didnt think i knew this much about the Lakers! My dad would be proud!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Question.

Who is the only Laker to be inducted into the HOF as both a player AND a coach??


----------



## DaRizzle

Bill Sharman


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> Bill Sharman


Correct!


----------



## DaRizzle

Wilt has the most rebounds in a game ever. How many?


DaRizzle - 10
CubanLaker - 9
elcap15 - 6
Basel57 - 5
Eternal - 5
Bartholomew Hunt - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
The One - 4
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 2
WhoDaBest23 - 1

I think I got that right...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I think it was 56 or something like that.


----------



## DaRizzle

nope


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit! I know its up there! 55?


----------



## DaRizzle

ding ding

DaRizzle - 10
CubanLaker - 10
elcap15 - 6
Basel57 - 5
Eternal - 5
Bartholomew Hunt - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
The One - 4
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 2
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> ding ding
> 
> DaRizzle - 10
> CubanLaker - 10
> elcap15 - 6
> Basel57 - 5
> Eternal - 5
> Bartholomew Hunt - 3
> Dean The Master - 3
> KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
> The One - 4
> dannyM - 2
> nguyen_milan - 2
> WhoDaBest23 - 1


Hell yeah!! Tight!! Yo im headed out for a couple of hours so you can go ahead and ask the questions for me.


----------



## DaRizzle

nice try buddy...then i cant awnser! im happy 2 wait


----------



## The One

DaRizzle said:


> ding ding
> 
> DaRizzle - 10
> CubanLaker - 10
> elcap15 - 6
> Basel57 - 5
> Eternal - 5
> Bartholomew Hunt - 3
> Dean The Master - 3
> KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
> The One - 4
> dannyM - 2
> nguyen_milan - 2
> WhoDaBest23 - 1


DaRizzle - 10
CubanLaker - 10
elcap15 - 6
Basel57 - 5
Eternal - 5
*The One - 4* 
Bartholomew Hunt - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 2
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## DaRizzle

So I just heard something that makes a good trivia question....

What was the longest losing streak Magic Johnson was a part of during his playing career in the NBA?


----------



## Basel

Nice bump...this thread was awesome...maybe we can get it going again...

I'm sure he said it on TNT, but I wasn't paying much attention, so my guess will be 4? I don't think Magic lost much.


----------



## elcap15

I'll go with 3.


----------



## DaRizzle

4 is correct Basel...amazing 4 games!!

DaRizzle - 10
CubanLaker - 10
elcap15 - 6
Basel57 - 6
Eternal - 5
The One - 4
Bartholomew Hunt - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 2
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------



## Plastic Man

I just came through an interesting "trivial stat" today and wanted to start a thread with Lakers trivia but then remembered that we already had one of these going so I did a search and voila. I've read through it again to make sure this question hasn't been asked yet. Anyway, I guess for the hardcore fans it should be an easy one, but I sure as hell didn't know this .

*Against which team(s) in league history do the Lakers hold a losing record in regular season matchups (.499% or below)?*


----------



## P-Rez25

Plastic Man said:


> I just came through an interesting "trivial stat" today and wanted to start a thread with Lakers trivia but then remembered that we already had one of these going so I did a search and voila. I've read through it again to make sure this question hasn't been asked yet. Anyway, I guess for the hardcore fans it should be an easy one, but I sure as hell didn't know this .
> 
> *Against which team(s) in league history do the Lakers hold a losing record in regular season matchups (.499% or below)?*


Boston Celtics


----------



## Plastic Man

^^ Yep. 

http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/LAL/head2head.html


----------



## DaRizzle

Just to let everyone her know, the person who answers the question right first has to ask the next question AND update the scoring.

First one up to 20 gets Basel's 1984 lime green datsun hatchback.


----------



## Basel

DaRizzle - 10
CubanLaker - 10
elcap15 - 6
Basel57 - 6
Eternal - 5
The One - 4
Bartholomew Hunt - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 2
WhoDaBest23 - 1
P-Rez25 - 1

If we can get this going again, it'd be great.


----------



## DaRizzle

Screw it...Im gonna do the next question...

What team did Stu Lantz broadcast for before doing broadcasts for the Lakers? (Team & City)

A quote from Stu about this trivia question: 

" I don't think many people at all would realize that I once covered ********. If that was a trivia question for our fans, it would be a good one and I think they would all fail it."
--Stu Lantz


Prove him wrong, and remember...NO LOOKING UP THE ANSWERS!!


----------



## Basel

Damn...I swear I remember hearing or reading something about this...I'm going with the San Diego Clippers. That's the first team that came to my head.


----------



## DaRizzle

Damn you are just to good! Suck it Stu! We know our Lakers around here!!!

DaRizzle - 10
CubanLaker - 10
Basel57 - 7
elcap15 - 6
Eternal - 5
The One - 4
Bartholomew Hunt - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 2
nguyen_milan - 2
WhoDaBest23 - 1
P-Rez25 - 1


----------



## Basel

Holy ****! I got it right? I swear I didn't look it up, either, but I just remember him mentioning something about San Diego before (but didn't know if it had to do with him announcing or playing there). Go me!

Next question:

What Laker holds the single game record for blocks? How many did he have?


----------



## DaRizzle

Wilt/ 18


----------



## Basel

Wrong.


----------



## DaRizzle

Shaq/ 15


----------



## P-Rez25

Basel57 said:


> Holy ****! I got it right? I swear I didn't look it up, either, but I just remember him mentioning something about San Diego before (but didn't know if it had to do with him announcing or playing there). Go me!
> 
> Next question:
> 
> What Laker holds the single game record for blocks? How many did he have?


Elmore Smith 17


----------



## DaRizzle

^Damn...that actually sounds right, I think I might have posted this question before


----------



## Basel

P-Rez25 said:


> Elmore Smith 17


Correct. If it's been posted already, my bad.


DaRizzle - 10
CubanLaker - 10
Basel57 - 7
elcap15 - 6
Eternal - 5
The One - 4
Bartholomew Hunt - 3
Dean The Master - 3
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ - 3
dannyM - 2
P-Rez25 - 2
nguyen_milan - 2
WhoDaBest23 - 1


----------

